
Star Wars is not a Rebellion (2018) - Tomte
https://medium.com/@thegrugq/star-wars-is-not-a-rebellion-8520148d1017
======
dexwiz
I think this was why Rogue One was so bad. The shift from a group of misfits
to a group united by The Vision was completely unbelievable.

